
Ask HN: Does a centralized supply coin like IOTA have any benefits at all? - robertAngst
Maybe I cannot picture the usecase, but my understanding is that IOTA is used to track data that a company themselves submit.<p>There is the obvious issue of GIGO, and makes IOTA feel like its literally a write only database.<p>Am I missing something? Can anyone find any purpose this could be used?
======
1ba9115454
They advertise themselves a permissionless blockchain ledger with no fees.

I haven't looked much into their technology but assuming it holds up one
possible use case is un-reversible data storage.

What I mean by that is if I commit some data to the network. It gets passed to
all nodes who keep a copy. The transaction that created the data has
signatures so everyone knows it's me creating that data. No-one can overwrite
that data.

You can do the same on most crypto currency blockchains. i.e. put data in
transactions.

